# Changer le clavier du macbook pro qwerty en azerty?



## noresihia (15 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous,

L'on va me ramener un macbook pro des etats unis mais le probleme est que le clavier est en qwerty.
Cela va etre mon premier mac donc je suis un novice et me renseigne.

Quelles sont les differentes possibilités pour le changer en clavier azerty?

Sinon en qwerty peut on ecrire avec des accents ( c'est a dire en francais correctement), est ce un changement radical?

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui prendrons le temps de me repondre.


----------



## GuyomT (15 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir,
je ne suis pas actuellement sur un Mac, je ne peux donc te garantir ma solution...
As-tu essayer d'aller faire un tour dans les Préférences Système, et plus particulièrement dans les rubrique "*Clavier & Souris*" ou alors "*International*" ?

Seulement se pose la question suivante : si tu arrives à basculer du _qwerty _vers le _azerty_, comment vas-tu faire pour te retrouver dans les touches ? rajouteras-tu des stickers pour modifier les lettres du clavier ?

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## noresihia (15 Mai 2007)

Je n'ai pas encore le mac, je l'aurais dans un mois normalement donc je ne peux effectuer ta procedure mais merci du conseil.

Si quelqu'un en sait plus merci pour d'avance pour la reponse?

Car si c'est super chiant le clavier en qwerty? je l'achete en france plus cher mais bon.


----------



## GuyomT (15 Mai 2007)

Perso j'ai utilis&#233; un pc en qwerty durant quelques semaines et franchement on si fait tr&#232;s vite. Le plus p&#233;nible, sera quand tu te retrouveras sur un autre ordi.
Mis &#224; part le "Q" &#224; la place du "A" et vice versa,  et l'inversion de la virgule et du "M", par rapport &#224; une config' fran&#231;aise, tu vas vite t'en remettre.

Si tu projettes d'acheter ton mac aux US, tu as bien raison l'&#8364; n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; aussi bon face au $. Tu vas r&#233;alis&#233; une sacr&#233;e &#233;conomie 

Jean-Pierre Gaillard


----------



## noresihia (16 Mai 2007)

Les touches du macbook peuvent elles se declipser pour les changer de place?
On peux les acheter separement?
Et pour les accents ca marche bien?


----------



## butok (16 Mai 2007)

les touches du macbook pro ce déclipse (je l'ai appris en pensant en avoire pété une ..lol)


----------



## anneee (16 Mai 2007)

noresihia a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore le mac, je l'aurais dans un mois normalement donc je ne peux effectuer ta procedure mais merci du conseil.
> 
> Si quelqu'un en sait plus merci pour d'avance pour la reponse?
> 
> Car si c'est super chiant le clavier en qwerty? je l'achete en france plus cher mais bon.




http://www.sterpin.net/personnalisationclavier.htm


----------



## noresihia (16 Mai 2007)

Merci pour le lien ca defonce!!! 

Sinon pour les touches du macbook, si on peux les declipser, peut on les acheter, ou?
Ca coute cher?

Merci.


----------



## Dr.Slump (16 Mai 2007)

Salut, j'étais dans la même situation il y a quelque temps. 
J'ai acheté mon Ibook à l'étranger et donc avec un clavier qwerty.
En attendant de trouver un clavier azerty d'occasion sur ebay ( rare ) j'ai décidé de mettre la saisie du clavier sous os x en azerty, en mode normal quoi.
Vu que j'ai l'habitude de taper sans regarder mes petits doigts, j'oublie que je tape sur un qwerty. Au début, faut juste s'habituer aux ponctuations et les caractères spéciaux, mais franchement on s'y fait très très vite.

Si tu veux à tout prix changer ton clavier, soit tu commandes chez apple et ça revient aux allentours des 100-120, soit t'attends qu'une bonne occasion se présente sur ebay. 
Sur les sites US c'est un peu moins cher, mais tu dois payer les frais de ports, donc ça revient au même que de commander sur apple.

Bonne chance !


----------



## noresihia (16 Mai 2007)

Merci pour ta reponse qui m'eclair un max.

Par contre les claviers de Power book sont ils compatible avec un macbook pro?


----------



## tom-sawyer (3 Août 2007)

bonjour à tous,
voilà je vais aussi aux US bientôt et achetter d'un macbook pro par la même occasion, puis changer le clavier par la même occasion de retour en france.
je ne trouve pas sur l'apple store les claviers pour mac book pro. Parlez vous d'un clavier standard mac, ou vaiment des touches du clavier du macbook pro à remplacer?? si vous aviez le lien de l'apple store ca pourait bien m'aider.

merci


----------



## msinno (3 Août 2007)

Une solution comme ca d'appoint, c'est d'utiliser les clavier des Macs (utilisation au bureau, ou a la maison) mais en d&#233;placement ca devient tres vite g&#233;nant...


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2007)

noresihia a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> L'on va me ramener un macbook pro des etats unis mais le probleme est que le clavier est en qwerty.
> Cela va etre mon premier mac donc je suis un novice et me renseigne.
> ...



tu va voir un centre de maintenance agrée avec ta machine qui pourra te faire sans problème le changement du clavier (compte entre 120 et 150 euros), et c'est eux qui feront le changement


----------



## tarte en pion ! (5 Août 2007)

Il y a aussi les solutions de ce genre : http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/article.aspx?PRID=1978689
(http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/article....ID=026C8EE99-18F6-9008-796C-9E0730292D45&Fr=0 pour mbp)


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2007)

euh ... c'est juste un prot&#232;ge clavier


----------



## tarte en pion ! (5 Août 2007)

Je sais!  Mais je le dis parce que ça a été proposé comme solution ici sur le topic macbook USA.
Après j'avoue que c'est une affaire de goût!  Je le ferais peut-être pas moi...


----------

